

Game Theory: Sale Time - Why so few soccer players change clubs in January - bonchibuji
http://www.economist.com/blogs/gametheory/2013/02/football%E2%80%99s-transfer-window?fsrc=nlw%7Cnewe%7C2-4-2013%7C4874177%7C88256118%7CAP

======
cesther
The word is football.

